# Paint Colors



## Clintccp (Oct 10, 2010)

I've read through some posts on restoring prewar cars and have a question. How do you determine what color/brand of paint to use when trying to match an original color? Has anyone mapped any current color options to older paint colors? Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can buy original paint mixes. A personal choice mostly.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In 1989, the TCA produced an "official" Lionel prewar paint color chart. A couple of the charts just sold on ebay ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/TCA-PREWAR-LION...545284?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item230aa69784

TJ


----------

